# Regarding Soap Storage



## SoapSap (Feb 23, 2015)

I like to open air my soap for three months before storing in cardboard boxes. However, my space is getting very limited and I wonder if I could perhaps cure for two months before placing in the cardboard boxes for storage. 

My soaps look as though they are hard and cured after two months but how can I be sure they are ready for storage?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 23, 2015)

Speaking only for myself, mine go into cardboard storage boxes at 4 weeks at the earliest.


IrishLass


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 23, 2015)

I put mine in baseball card storage boxes once they're 4 weeks old. I also put a small packet of silica gel desiccant in the box with my soaps.

I live in FL though where it's very humid 370  days of the year! The silica gel is definitely not a must have, I just feel better tossing it in


----------



## Susie (Feb 24, 2015)

I live where it is humid 370 days a year also, LOL.  I move my soaps into a tub with holes drilled in the sides for air flow at about 8 weeks.  But I am a hobby soaper, so I really don't have a lot of soap on hand like some of the pros.  I currently have only 12 bars that are cured.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 24, 2015)

I too move mine into baseball storage boxes at 4 weeks.   I just use a sticky on the outside so I know what's in them.  I try to keep them alphabetical but it doesn't always happen that way.


----------



## SoapSap (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks much for this information. This helps me a lot. I feel confident now that I can open air cure less than three months before putting away in storage boxes.  Right now my cure space is in a spar bedroom and it is just getting over taken with soap!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Feb 25, 2015)

AH!!! Silica gel - great suggestion Rhonda!!! The company I work for (packaging & shipping products) sells these so I know I can get these from our purchasing guys. I was wondering how I was going to deal with the humidity in my house without having to go out and get a dehumidifier right away.


----------



## Relax (Feb 28, 2015)

Does it matter if soaps with different scents are being stored in a box together?


----------



## MountNView (Feb 28, 2015)

Where do you purchase the baseball storage boxes from?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 28, 2015)

Relax said:


> Does it matter if soaps with different scents are being stored in a box together?



It can indeed be an issue!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 1, 2015)

Relax said:


> Does it matter if soaps with different scents are being stored in a box together?


 
Speaking only for myself, this is what I have noticed with my soap:  When all my different batches of soap are curing together side by side on my racks in the open air, they have absolutely no problem retaining their individual scents. But when placed in an enclosed box together, it becomes very hard for me to distinguish their individual scents from each other.....until I take them out and completely separate them from each other for a couple of days at the least, or when I use them in the shower.  




			
				MountNView said:
			
		

> Where do you purchase the baseball storage boxes from?


 

I purchase mine in bulk from Amazon. I buy the BCW-brand baseball card storage boxes. Several different vendors sell them on Amazon, so you'll need to shop around to get the best deal. For reference-sake, the BCW-800 boxes fits my 2.5 lb. batches (9 bars cut @  1.25"-thick) perfectly with just enough breathing space between each bar, and the BCW-400 boxes fit my 1 lb. batches (4 bars cut to 1.25"-thick) with enough breathing space and a little extra room to spare for another bar.



IrishLass


----------

